# Cutting paint by hand



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I painted a bike frame approximately 3 years ago. The frame has been stored in the loft since then. I think it's safe to say the paint will be hardened by now. 
I'd like to cut and polish the paint obviously this will be by hand. 
Any tips or recommendations ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

My go to hand polish kit is Gtechniq P1 and Tri - Foam applicator and a load of elbow grease. It's never failed me yet


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

I lika Meguiars so called "SMAT" compounds and polishes when working by hand. SMAT simplified means the abrasive particles doesn't brake down. I like this feature when I need to correct by hand.

Pro range compounds (heavy cutters):
M100, M101, M105

Pro range polish:
M205

Consumer compound/polish:
Ultimate Compound
Ultimate Polish


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

danwel said:


> My go to hand polish kit is Gtechniq P1 and Tri - Foam applicator and a load of elbow grease. It's never failed me yet


What's the score with the tri foam applicator .. are they more abrasive than a standard foam aplicaor?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

ENEP said:


> I lika Meguiars so called "SMAT" compounds and polishes when working by hand. SMAT simplified means the abrasive particles doesn't brake down. I like this feature when I need to correct by hand.
> 
> Pro range compounds (heavy cutters):
> M100, M101, M105
> ...


Nice one ...I have 105 and 205 I'll give it a whirl ;-)


----------

